
Show HN: MIDI Step Sequencer Built with Electron and React - sabigara
https://studio-rubik.dev/seqer.html
======
sabigara
Hi. I'm the author of SEQer step sequencer.

SEQer is MIDI step sequencer that can connect with any MIDI compatible
software and hardware. Expected users are techno/electronic music producers.

Not as feature-rich as major DAWs like Logic, Protools, Ableton — only 16
steps for each 4 tracks. But I’m sure this app is fun to interact with.

This is paid software, but offers 14-days demo period. So please just download
and play with it!

